# How wide is this buck?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll put the over/under at 30.5".


What's your thoughts?


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

32"


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

He's thick! I'm gonna go with 30" on the money


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Over 3


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

26"


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking buck! 29ish.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

31" inches outside. How come I cant find a 3 point like that during the hunt


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Close to 30, bit I'll go with CPA and say 29.


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll go out on a limb here even though he DOES have heavy antlers, I'm going to say 33"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I'll put the over/under at 30.5".
> 
> What's your thoughts?


I call it a push. 30.5" on the dot.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

For a mature buck, isn't it a good guess to go 22" from ear tip to ear tip? that is what I was taught. With that being said. He goes out 4 to 5 inch on each side. I would put him at 32".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After checking two bucks that I have hanging on my wall and seeing that ear tip to ear tip is right around 19" on both I would go with 28 1/2"


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll go just under, at 28 - 29.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

His tops really flair out, I'm saying over 30.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

under


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

it's under like 28


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Under 30.5


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm with Vanilla and Pinetree--right at 30.5.


----------



## TmTmTl (Apr 27, 2019)

31"

Henries buck?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TmTmTl said:


> 31"
> 
> Henries buck?


Nope and I'm not going to play 20 questions or else I'll take my buck pictures and keep them to myself.lol


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> 26"


Good one ;-)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I don’t think he’s as wide as first impressions tell me. I’m in the 28” area.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

29 6/8"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Good one ;-)


Thanks!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks!


I figured you were poking fun but if not, maybe if he had 17-18" esrs. It's possible to get 26" but he definitely has more like 22-23" ear width.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I figured you were poking fun but if not, maybe if he had 17-18" esrs. It's possible to get 26" but he definitely has more like 22-23" ear width.


So, more like 31"? I'm a duck hunter, cut me some slack.:smile:


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

My guess would be 30"


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I'd put him at a hair under 30, but tell us, has this buck been harvested? Will there be a payoff at the end of this?


----------



## TmTmTl (Apr 27, 2019)

Originally Posted by TmTmTl View Post
31"

Henries buck?
Nope and I'm not going to play 20 questions or else I'll take my buck pictures and keep them to myself.lol

Ha! lol just wondering, found a 3x4 set of sheds on the henries a couple years ago that looks very similar that bucks 3pt frame. Cool looking management buck for sure


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

SCS_Bg_Hunter said:


> I'd put him at a hair under 30, but tell us, has this buck been harvested? Will there be a payoff at the end of this?


I took the picture last Saturday. 
The only payoff is walking up on a 29" buck that you just shot and finding out he's really a 31-32" wide 3 point. :shock:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> So, more like 31"? I'm a duck hunter, cut me some slack.:smile:


Now your getting the hang of it.
Your not a duck hunter but more like a duck slayer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for playing along guys. I have shot a few bucks in the 28-29" wide range and this buck I believe was bigger and wider than any of them. He definitely had the "WOW" wide factor. I'd put him in the 31-32" wide range.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I was really hoping we’d get an official measurement! 

Still fun to guess and play.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I was really hoping we'd get an official measurement!
> 
> Still fun to guess and play.


I guess when we are all just guessing, we're all winners. lol


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I guess when we are all just guessing, we're all winners. lol


Participation trophies for everyone! It's 2019, after all.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I identify as a winner


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I identify as a winner


It's 2019, after all.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Slockem said:


> 32"


Yep, 22" tip to tip on the ears and then another 5" on each side past that for spread.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm going with 28 1/2


----------

